#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > بخش دستگاه های BGA Rework Station >  >  آموزش تعویض چیپ با هیتر

## pc.heidari

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*0098ehsan*,*0noff*,*100127898791*,*111aa*,*1212ali*,*17mousavi*,*1911208251*,*3eyyed*,*500toman*,*8095*,*89026*,*A t*,*A.Bazrpach*,*a.ferdosi*,*A110*,*aalliiaz*,*aarash110*,*AB88*,*abady*,*abas_65*,*abbas.r*,*abbas006*,*abbas009*,*abbasbehest*,*AbbasRamezan*,*abed1365*,*abolfazl1882*,*abolhassan*,*abollove2000*,*abtd*,*Achaemenian*,*ad1479*,*ADALAT*,*adel_s51*,*afshin1364*,*aghil1962*,*ahmad 2000*,*ahmad_1*,*ahmad_janson*,*ahpa63*,*ahwaz 91*,*ahwaz88*,*aiaezm*,*aizal*,*ajabovo*,*ajamee*,*ajan*,*ak1_2004*,*akbarof*,*alboyeh*,*algafar*,*ali ammari*,*ali nazzarii*,*ali pashaei*,*ALI.RISIVER*,*ali700*,*ali8889*,*ali927110*,*aliabas*,*Aliarabi_ir*,*aliazadi1234*,*alifar22*,*aligh232*,*alihokm*,*alikar*,*alikhiri1365*,*alinaeim*,*alinoosh*,*alireza@s*,*Alirezatorfi*,*ALIRFK*,*alirr*,*alisame*,*alisinger*,*ali_3381*,*ali_chini*,*ali_esf*,*ali_rahmani*,*ali_sha*,*alphasystem*,*am3851*,*AMD*,*amen*,*amiirhossein*,*amin salar*,*Amin.Ahmadi*,*amin.fara*,*aminhabibi*,*amini41*,*aminjaf*,*aminminooei*,*aminreno*,*amir sh*,*amir.plus18*,*amir141p*,*amir65esf*,*amiralaee*,*amirh369*,*Amirh_Azizi*,*amirmoradi*,*amirrenjer*,*amirreza1377*,*AmIr_RaEiS*,*amshirazy*,*Am_in*,*anfal*,*anis10243*,*anorouzi*,*Apple98*,*Aram.gh*,*aramis*,*arashtk*,*AREF1369*,*AREYA54*,*Armanmehri*,*arshia hm*,*Arvin4341*,*arya60*,*aryakorush55*,*aryamon*,*aryan*,*aryanet*,*aryatoos2000*,*arystem*,*as-it*,*asad1*,*asadj*,*asalamirali*,*aseman_m*,*ashil_4444*,*ashkanmilad*,*asre2rangi*,*atropat72*,*avanow*,*ava_01*,*azezkmsf*,*azizi1116*,*azzaa*,*a_kh1415*,*a_kh_110*,*a_riyahi*,*babak125*,*babaknew2015*,*bacity fava*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bahman derik*,*bahram68*,*balot*,*bamarayaneh*,*bamesabz*,*bardia.t*,*barzinnet*,*batman1972*,*behnam021*,*behnam1480*,*BehnamPopMus*,*biman251*,*Bingo1363*,*biskanet*,*bitlo*,*b_cral*,*cerncomputer*,*chonglong*,*cifzs*,*cinema2007*,*cna25i*,*conversant*,*cybernova*,*Damon2540*,*danger*,*danyal21*,*darabi81*,*dariush2020*,*Dariush_nz*,*darkrose*,*darkseed*,*Daruosha*,*darushf1*,*dashali*,*dashti.68*,*datafarzin*,*davidcook*,*davidmti*,*davod566*,*davood4000*,*davoodxp*,*ddd-zzz*,*Deadmaster*,*debugrayane*,*DeDe*,*delaram63*,*derikvand*,*digital84*,*diii*,*diranlo*,*dj0123*,*dj_amir*,*Dr.Laptop*,*E.KH*,*Ebadiyan*,*ebibig*,*ebn*,*ebra.ah*,*ebrahim298*,*eee1391*,*ehsan.j*,*ehsan.sulduz*,*ehsan4952*,*ehsanefendi*,*Ehsanelec78*,*ehsanshadkam*,*ehsantlk*,*elektera*,*elkteronikemodern*,*elyas66*,*emanbatyaneh*,*ENASAP*,*Eng.nakhaei*,*enigma*,*enterpc*,*enzomartini*,*eramlain*,*eric37167*,*ersines*,*fan*,*FANAVARAN_R*,*fanta*,*fanus86*,*farhad1991*,*farhadghader*,*farhadi-1*,*farhadj*,*farhanggg*,*farsarr*,*farzad.*,*Farzad.balow*,*farzad101285*,*Farzad28552*,*farzadgkr*,*farzad_LG*,*fery67*,*fhfh*,*firstcartiba*,*fkh52000*,*forud*,*FREE MAN*,*fsahranabard*,*fzi*,*gaaliver*,*ghanavati3*,*ghasem182002*,*Giti*,*golden12*,*golf1370*,*golstan*,*gpx5000*,*GREEN_DAY*,*gtechno*,*h.r.yari*,*h13612005*,*habib alilo*,*habibi92*,*habibpn*,*hadi.reza*,*hadi1349*,*hakan33*,*halgurd*,*Hamed.Madadi*,*hamed.shakor*,*hamed1313*,*hamid.elec*,*hamid9800*,*hamidahmadi*,*hamid_nadery*,*hamid_r2006*,*hamzeh13*,*hanirayan*,*hardware.ma*,*hasan3685*,*hasan_hp*,*hassan123456*,*hassan1359*,*hassan99*,*hatef1347*,*hd.kabir*,*hefaz.system*,*heical*,*hell_boy5000*,*hesar*,*hevakk*,*hewal*,*hff4611*,*hirad.sabet*,*hivagreen*,*ho1352*,*hojatas*,*HOSE IN*,*hosein.asadolahi*,*hosein200*,*hosein243*,*hosein446*,*hoseyn1258*,*hosinn*,*hossein1354*,*hossein_ir*,*hrsa74*,*hscgroup*,*hsiavashhh*,*humanity*,*hzzza*,*h_jal*,*h_norouzi200*,*ilailailaila*,*iman400*,*iman66*,*imanfc*,*iman_sh*,*imMohsen*,*infovahed*,*info_karaj*,*iraj917*,*iran vista*,*iranvich63*,*iress*,*ITE-1983*,*i_netboyy*,*jabermaleki*,*jafar024*,*jalfal*,*Jamal2014*,*jandow*,*jaryan*,*javad10mn*,*javadma*,*javamobira*,*jcom*,*Jesiesmit*,*josef56*,*kamal236*,*karimjavvy*,*karimkhani*,*karimnezhad*,*kashmiriyan*,*kasra.m*,*kasra2010*,*kavoshk*,*kayvan370*,*kazem-sia*,*kazy84*,*Keramian*,*kh@sh*,*khaki20*,*khalijfars*,*kharad*,*khebreh*,*khosravi985*,*kimiyagostar*,*kinglet*,*kiyanmz*,*kiyann*,*kkaka*,*km1212*,*korosh Am*,*korosh1370*,*korosh2005*,*l3al3y*,*langarood1382*,*lasl*,*latef*,*lbtab*,*ledlcdplasma*,*lionheart*,*lito*,*lolohacko*,*lordteso*,*los.karim*,*loveme20*,*lovetosh71*,*M-shafiei*,*M.hosini*,*m.kamalifard*,*M.multii*,*m.pezhman*,*M.REZA*,*m.takhti*,*madr*,*MAGIC2222*,*mahansaba*,*mahdi avin*,*Mahdi D.A.M*,*mahdi-h.g*,*mahdie1374*,*mahdiebi*,*mahdimbayat*,*mahdy112*,*mahiar*,*mahmod31*,*mahmood1363*,*mahmood_601*,*mahsv*,*mahyan.ronin*,*MAHYAR1991*,*MaJiD.Rm*,*majid33m*,*majid34*,*MAJIDSHAH*,*majid_kh_s*,*mamad1411*,*mamush*,*manamsaeid*,*mani6*,*mansoor121*,*mansoor1362*,*mansooripooy*,*mansour.l*,*mansoureh_92*,*manssor*,*Masked*,*masood789*,*masoud.ghara*,*Masoud.maya*,*masoud880*,*Masoud_Y*,*masoud_za*,*masuodd55*,*matinc*,*mavaramat*,*max16*,*maysam10*,*mayssam2005*,*maziyarmajdi*,*medm*,*mehdi1125*,*mehdi43211*,*mehdi7400*,*mehdidelta*,*mehdifull*,*Mehdihphp*,*mehdimontaze*,*mehdiroyale*,*mehdi_0772*,*mehdi_m*,*mehdi_mat*,*mehran1354*,*Mehrdadazmoo*,*mehrxad*,*Meisam CORE*,*memami*,*metall*,*metalmgm*,*mety_lofat20*,*meysamap*,*Meysamko*,*MEYSAM_JAVAD*,*mgh*,*mh1963*,*Milad Tavana*,*milad_tm*,*miload*,*mioo_sara*,*Mirza .m*,*misam124*,*mista*,*mjd1368*,*mjpoor*,*mj_blue*,*mk1383*,*Mmahdi67*,*MMAT*,*mmm200*,*MNEng*,*Mnorellah*,*modern.co*,*mohager01*,*mohamad9431*,*mohamadzz*,*mohamedreza*,*Mohammad-045*,*mohammad0923*,*mohammad2596*,*mohammad313*,*mohammad3250*,*mohammad4410*,*mohammad6226422*,*mohammadmax*,*MOHAMMADTK13*,*mohammad_4568*,*mohsen mes*,*mohsen zmr*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohsen-one*,*mohsenfhm*,*mohsenms64*,*mohsennazari*,*mohsentr*,*mohsen_n94*,*mojtaba523*,*mojtabashaye*,*momeni.0123*,*mom_so*,*moossa*,*Morteza.skyn*,*morteza5358*,*morteza_1130*,*morteza_57*,*morytaghva*,*moshtagh*,*mostafa@racer*,*mostafazm123*,*mostafa_361*,*mostsfa611*,*mozoni*,*Mpro65*,*mr.vortex*,*Mr.Zamani*,*mrhamed*,*mrsaffar*,*mrt155*,*mrx_22*,*msagroup*,*msdpm*,*msh.27*,*msmp2*,*msno*,*muhed*,*nadertop2005*,*naeimi*,*naim.kh*,*naranoos*,*nariman1718*,*nasio_2009*,*nasredin*,*nazman*,*nema_4d*,*NICHICON*,*nika edison*,*nima52*,*nima_hl*,*nima_lotfi*,*nooroozi.f*,*nooshzad*,*ojo*,*oliayee*,*OMID-FX*,*Omid.yousefi*,*omid323*,*omid6564324*,*omidm11*,*omidmax*,*omidsamadi*,*onlyiran*,*ormax*,*pa3x*,*pajoo*,*pars598*,*parsa2000*,*pasargad1348*,*pass*,*payam5373*,*pedijonz*,*pegman*,*pejman1300*,*pejman1368*,*pejman_g3*,*peyman.it*,*peyman.shikh*,*peyman007*,*peymanelec*,*pezhvakco*,*plasma42*,*PO.UA*,*poiall*,*PoisoN*,*power led*,*powert*,*poya22*,*prince_h*,*proman*,*protamir*,*protelworker*,*prtnet*,*rabeizadeh*,*Raeed2CB*,*rahimi2*,*rahman0168*,*raminhaqiqat*,*ramintkh*,*ramin_bord20*,*rasha_rigit*,*ravari5*,*rayanenegin*,*raza54m*,*razavi65*,*razy8*,*re-asadi*,*rector_zex*,*reyvantina*,*rez76*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza-ali9*,*reza.93*,*reza.k*,*reza.kangan*,*reza.kh2004*,*reza01j*,*reza10288*,*reza123456*,*Reza1240*,*reza13544*,*Reza14764*,*REZA164690*,*reza2195*,*rezaanvari*,*rezaboard*,*Rezakha12345*,*rezalx*,*rezarezaeian*,*rezasiadate*,*rezatiktak*,*reza_*,*reza_476*,*reza_6050*,*reza_hori*,*rezvan666*,*rodbast90*,*rohamsa94*,*roobah_kor*,*roohiiq*,*ropshop*,*roshan_2000*,*rostamikola*,*rrrri*,*r_hosseini*,*s-m-hosein*,*sa48*,*saadat_jam*,*sabaaf*,*sadegh-7*,*sadeghi95*,*saeed5244*,*Saeed8893*,*saeedpioneer*,*saeedrr*,*saeedx27*,*saeid alinia*,*saeid69*,*saeidgbg*,*SAID11*,*sajadahmadir*,*sajadedw*,*Sajadm.g2017*,*sajjadcrane*,*salar.lord*,*salexe*,*salimy21*,*sam3abas*,*samad kka*,*samad_611*,*saman68*,*saman8*,*samarayaneh*,*samcam*,*samdsr*,*samiyar789*,*sam_mh_sb*,*saral*,*saroveh*,*sattar62*,*satvat*,*scorpions*,*sd121*,*sdsdfd*,*segol*,*sepehr474*,*setam*,*setaregan1*,*seyed fazel*,*Shabgard911*,*Shad1184*,*shadies*,*shadowman*,*shaft00121*,*shahryar_v*,*shakeri2012*,*sharvin*,*Shayganpc*,*shirzad56*,*shn*,*shuttle1*,*SH_H*,*siajavan*,*siasina*,*sibnet*,*sina.azimi*,*sinamhc*,*Sinasajad*,*Sina_Browser*,*sinsin1350*,*skh13571359*,*Sobhan-Tele*,*sobhanabbasi*,*sokot_fb*,*solitudeman*,*sonic2*,*sonyk510*,*soran102*,*sovietiran*,*sozuki*,*ssh899*,*statmanir*,*stevens*,*StudioBahram*,*sunboys*,*sunflower1*,*Superior*,*s_ali_m*,*taha mobile*,*taher67*,*tamir2016*,*tanin37*,*tatlisoft*,*tatung10*,*taymaz-c*,*technician88*,*tetra*,*Tohid764*,*tone*,*toopa*,*Torpaq*,*TRZ*,*ttareq8000*,*tuning_shop*,*upgrad2008*,*uranuse2*,*User11*,*V.GHAEDY*,*V.K*,*va-ma*,*vahid jan*,*vahid.az*,*Vahid.f312*,*vahidati*,*vahidmost*,*vahid_fantesy*,*vahid_nr*,*veisian63*,*vispord*,*WeFixIT*,*weman*,*windows-7*,*wishtasp*,*wowelectroni*,*ww9*,*yaghob20*,*yaser-n*,*yaser-sar*,*yashar01*,*yass*,*yassin83*,*Yek.Doost*,*younes1133*,*yousef12*,*yousefi*,*yx700*,*z.shirani*,*z3r0x*,*zadmehr*,*zahed*,*zarihedastat*,*zoohal*,*zoro20044*,*zoz-sat*,*zxcvbn6990*,*zzr_bm*,*احمدرضا لطفی*,*اسدترابی*,*امداد سیستم*,*امید.اکبری*,*امیر سام*,*بهاجروی*,*بهرام جهانی*,*بهرام حسینی*,*بهشتی*,*تاج*,*تستر*,*تكنيك*,*تیزبین*,*جام جم*,*جاویدان*,*جمال مرزبان*,*حاتمی*,*حامد مزروع*,*حسین دانش*,*حسین قائدی*,*حمیداکبرزاده*,*حمیدکیانی*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*خدمات سونی*,*خراشاد*,*خلیل شهاب*,*دانشیار*,*داوودجون*,*دکتر احسان*,*رسول123456*,*رسولی20*,*رضا جعفری 00*,*ساخر*,*سای را*,*سخدغ*,*سرمد*,*سروش ز*,*سروش گل*,*سعید11*,*سعیدعلیخانی*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*عابدینی مقدم*,*عبدل عرب*,*علی اکبر خ*,*علی علی دادی*,*علی موتو*,*علی پاشایی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*فرهاد110*,*فنی کاران*,*م نبی زاده*,*مادربرد*,*مجتبي100*,*محسن مهری*,*محمد داداشی*,*محمد رجبی*,*محمد سخی پور*,*محمد نوري134*,*محمد کارخانه*,*محمد13578*,*مراسم*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*مسرور*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مسلم1364*,*ممد سیستم*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی امجدی*,*مهدی دادخواه*,*مهران رمضانی*,*مکه123*,*میرچولی*,*میسم*,*نادر وزیری*,*نودرار*,*نوید توکلی*,*نوید دانشمند*,*نویدی*,*هدفن*,*همتا*,*همراهان*,*ورداده*,*ویهات*,*پارس الکترون*,*پرهام1*,*چگيني*,*کامتک*,*کایا کامپیوت*,*کمرنگ*,*کیان85*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## saroveh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*A.Bazrpach*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*bardia.t*,*emanbatyaneh*,*forud*,*mehdi43211*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_n94*,*NICHICON*,*pc.heidari*,*rodbast90*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## sovietiran

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*A.Bazrpach*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*emanbatyaneh*,*forud*,*mehdi43211*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*,*pc.heidari*,*REZA164690*,*rodbast90*,*saroveh*,*Yek.Doost*,*محسن مهری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*A.Bazrpach*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*bardia.t*,*emanbatyaneh*,*forud*,*imMohsen*,*iranvich63*,*mehdi43211*,*mohamadzz*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*,*REZA164690*,*rodbast90*,*Sajadm.g2017*,*saroveh*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*محسن مهری*,*همتا*

----------


## همتا

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*A.Bazrpach*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*bardia.t*,*emanbatyaneh*,*mehdi43211*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*,*REZA164690*,*rodbast90*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*,*محسن مهری*

----------


## pc.heidari

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*A.Bazrpach*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*emanbatyaneh*,*forud*,*imMohsen*,*mohsen zmr*,*REZA164690*,*Sinasajad*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*سعید11*,*عابدینی مقدم*

----------


## hosein.asadolahi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*ali8889*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*behnam1480*,*conversant*,*Dr.Laptop*,*emanbatyaneh*,*forud*,*imMohsen*,*iranvich63*,*itttc*,*jafar024*,*kkaka*,*mahmod31*,*mehdi43211*,*mehdi_0772*,*mohsen zmr*,*onlyiran*,*rodbast90*,*scorpions*,*Sina_Browser*,*s_ali_m*,*TRZ*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## s_ali_m

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*aizal*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*emanbatyaneh*,*forud*,*hscgroup*,*imMohsen*,*iranvich63*,*mehdi43211*,*mehdi_0772*,*mohsen zmr*,*oliayee*,*razavi65*,*rodbast90*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## ALI.RISIVER

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*A.Bazrpach*,*abady*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*forud*,*imMohsen*,*mahmod31*,*mehdi43211*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*oliayee*,*rodbast90*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*,*علی علی دادی*,*نویدی*,*همتا*

----------


## امید.اکبری

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*A.Bazrpach*,*abady*,*aminreno*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*emanbatyaneh*,*forud*,*HOSE IN*,*imMohsen*,*iranvich63*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*mehdi43211*,*mohamadzz*,*mohsen zmr*,*oliayee*,*rodbast90*,*sajadedw*,*saroveh*,*Yek.Doost*,*سعید11*,*علی علی دادی*,*میرچولی*,*همتا*

----------


## mehdi43211

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*forud*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_n94*,*rodbast90*,*scorpions*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pc.heidari

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*A.Bazrpach*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*ali_esf*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*emanbatyaneh*,*fkh52000*,*forud*,*habibi92*,*imMohsen*,*javad10mn*,*m-yaghoobi*,*mavaramat*,*milad_tm*,*mohamadzz*,*mohammad4410*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_n94*,*msmp2*,*ramintkh*,*rodbast90*,*Sajadm.g2017*,*sattar62*,*Sina_Browser*,*علی علی دادی*,*میرچولی*

----------


## Dr.Laptop

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*ahwaz 91*,*arshia hm*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*emanbatyaneh*,*milad_tm*,*mohsen zmr*,*pc.heidari*,*rodbast90*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## scorpions

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*forud*,*habibi92*,*mohsen zmr*,*rodbast90*

----------


## saeid alinia

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*BAGHERI*43*,*balot*,*hsiavashhh*

----------


## farhadj

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*A.Bazrpach*,*balot*,*farzad_LG*

----------


## danyal21

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## raminhaqiqat

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## sajadedw

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

